# Make your own Banner



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how or could teach me how to make a banner and avatar for my etsy store?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I have no clue, I hired someone to make it for me. I found her on Etsy. 
BUMP!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you have any art programs? I have corel & made mine in corel. Do you make your own labels? It's just like making a label. You draw a rectangle the size of the banner etsy specifies & go from there. You can drop your logo onto it, a photo or two, some text, choose a background color or pattern & you are done. You then need to lasso/group the elements & save it as an image & just upload it. I believe you can search the forums at etsy & people suggest assorted easy programs to make a banner in. So many people at etsy make & sell banners though. When I first signed up I bought a banner for $7.00 I think & they added my logo & text to it. You can just crop an area of your bannar to use as an avatar.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.   I will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

Were you able to make a banner? It's really easy, I paid for my first one, dissected the coding and now I make my own. I could make you one if ya want.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 13, 2008)

Making a banner is easy using Powerpoint.  Here's a link that explains:
http://www.etsy.com/forums_thread.php?t ... 913&page=1


----------



## pink-north (Feb 1, 2008)

No I wasn't able to make my banner. I'm still trying though. Lane I might need your help, but will let you know. Thanks so much guys you're all so helpful  .


----------



## pink-north (Feb 3, 2008)

I DID IT!!!! Actually my DH did it, but I now have my own avatar. Will add the banner later. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## pink-north (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your support and help guys. Now how do I upload a banner?


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

You need to upload it to a program like Photobucket.com
It will give you codes to use to do different things. These are the codes you need to make html clickable banners...

Haha...Does that makes any sense??
This is one of my banners I am using right now, this forum won't let us post in HTML format (thats why it isn't clickable)...but this is the image code.


----------



## NeosoulSister (Mar 15, 2008)

I made my banner in MS publisher.  Took a bit for me to get it exactly right.

Thanks for the tip about photobucket - I didn't know!


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd be willing to help anyone out who wants a banner made for their shop. I'm not a pro but I know my way around photoshop CS and PSP. 

I love passing it on so let me know.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the offer


----------

